
Customer Service Chatbots Are About to Become Frighteningly Realistic - ptrptr
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603895/customer-service-chatbots-are-about-to-become-frighteningly-realistic/
======
jenkstom
These chatbots have the same issue as in the movies - the lips don't move out
for many of the "R" or "U" sounds. It's very annoying. I really don't
understand why they don't do that, there's obviously been a lot of work put
into this technology.

At 5 seconds in the video, for the word "virtual", the lips DO move out. But
at 28 seconds for "questions" they don't. Then again at 49 seconds, it looks
like it might have tried but maybe the frame rate is just too slow.

I just remember the scenes in "Tron: Legacy" where Jeff Bridges is a digitally
recreated younger man, the lips don't move right at all. I had assumed it was
because motion capture has to be difficult with a beard in the way, but maybe
there's something else going on.

